
Ask HN: I feel like everything I want to say is already said or written - nasir
Hi HN,<p>I read a lot of blog posts. There are many people in tech space that I praise and follow. I read a lot of opposing opinions and follow some of the online communities. But mostly I feel expressing my own opinion is pointless. Lots of things I think are said or written about and I find it difficult to join online communities as I don&#x27;t feel I belong. 
Writing a blog would be yet another one in countless other posts with about failure, success, startups, etc. Writing a blog in tech would be another one in the technical challenges that are solved.<p>I&#x27;m curious to know how HN members break this mental entry barrier and become &quot;a part&quot; of this community or any other online community.<p>Thanks
======
urs2102
Write for yourself as a public-private diary and just put it out there. Write
once a year, twice a year, every day, or every week -- no pressure.

Just do what makes you happy, and keep happiness the goal. I'm sure you'll
kill it. There's no person in the world exactly like you, so there's no set of
thoughts out there exactly like yours (I mean, given infinite people - sure,
but in a set of 7 billion, it's unlikely), so write what makes you happy and
even if it's just a little different, but you enjoy it -- that's all that
matters.

------
brudgers
Do you enjoy writing?

Reading your comments, there is often an enthusiasm for telling people about
your background and where you grew up. Those are things that can be written
just for the writer.

I don't know whether or not English is your first language, but there's no
reason not to write in another language...maybe there are great technical
blogs in فارسی, I wouldn't know, I pretty much only know one language and that
not very well.

On the other hand, if you don't like to write, that's ok too. It's not worth
suffering over.

Good luck.

------
CarolineW
Pick something you found difficult to understand and write about your personal
experience of trying to learn more, and how you came to understand it better.

Don't try to teach, share your experience.

